# 13% chelated iron



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hello,
I picked up some 13% chelated iron. I use flourish along with typical EI dosing.
I am terrible at chemistry & could use some help. I am dosing 60 gallons of water.
The suggested range for iron is 0.1-0.5 ppm

Can anyone help with a solution that I would dose 3 X a week 
Thank you for your help


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Aquaticz,

At dose 0.5 ppm for 60 gal, you need about 0.11 g of iron. With a solution of 13% chelated iron, that would be approximately 0.87 ml of the solution.

So, if you dose at range 0.1 ppm to 0.5 ppm, then draw 0.17 ml to 0.87 ml from the 13% chelated solution.

You can get 5 ml syringe (free), or for better accuracy, the 1 ml syringe size (at cost) from a pharmacy. The 1 ml syringes are used by diabetics to draw insulin, and I can buy them for about 20 cents a piece in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

goldier said:


> Hi Aquaticz,
> 
> At dose 0.5 ppm for 60 gal, you need about 0.11 g of iron. With a solution of 13% chelated iron, that would be approximately 0.87 ml of the solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying Goldier. These solutions make me crazy! How much water do I use to mix the .11 grams so I can dispense .87 ml?

Great tip Goldier on the syringes. I have both the feeder ( 10 ml) & the insulin sized syringes


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry Aquaticz, maybe I didn’t explain it clearly. There is no further mixing with water. You simply use the syringe and draw out 0.87 ml from the chelated solution. The amount of 0.87 ml solution would already have 0.11 g of iron in it.

Yeah, I think the syringe is indispensable


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

No problem Goldier.
Apprently I didn't either 
I neglected to say the 13% chleated iron is in powder form.
Appreciate your help Goldier. I have been honing up my solutions & this is my last. I might add for those reading this.... a digital gram scale is the way to go.


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Oops, I should have asked if it’s a dry or liquid form. My bad!

Then, for dry powder, you can weigh out 0.85 gram powder (which would have 0.11 g Fe) and mix with water. As far as how much water to add, I don’t know, but maybe add 10 ml initially to see if it dissolves well and add more as needed. If you want to dose all 0.11 g Fe, then dump all the solution into the tank, or draw out 1/3 of the solution each time for dosing 3x per week.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Stock solutions are a great way to go.

Here's how I'd make a 1L .25ppm/wk dosed solution for your pumps:

To start, add either 20ml of flourish excel or 10ml of 14.5% HCl (buy at home depot, ask for pool acid) to 750ml of DI H2O. Careful with both; they're nasty. Mix and wait 5 minutes.

From there, add 17.15g of the chelated iron and stir until dissolved, top up to the 1L mark with DI H2O.

Dose at 1 pump for every 3 gal, 3x a week.


Personally I'd switch from pump to graduated cylinder with a tank that size. Mix up 7.69g by the same instructions, dose 1ml for every 12L of column 3x a week.


----------

